# Wild Nattereri bought from John (eczs-1)



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Ive been eyeing Johns stock for quite sometime when this nattereri caught my attention and decided to purchase. Quick shipment, no flaws and was the same fish as pictured on FS. John only picks the best and you get the best. Its currently in a 150 gal and coloring up nicely. This specimen will be used in a breeding project. Once this finds a pair it will be up for sell. So if your interested let me know. Once again thanks to John for a flawless shipment and excellent nattereri specimen. Enjoy the closeup pics.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

looks great..hopefully they'll pair up soon


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

WOW, i love how you can tell weather a red is captive bred or not, his jaw is huge compared to regular reds. he looks very similar to a tern in shape.
awesome pickup!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

That's a very nice looks fish.
Congrats!!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

That is a superb looking P. nattereri.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Your right wink... That is a very nice looks fish!!!...


----------



## eczs-1 (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanks for the post.I'm glad you like the fish.They are hard to get at this size but I am having my fishermen begin collecting the largest ones they can obtain by net only.They get expensive because you can only get 1-2 in a box but the color and stature of the fish is exceptional compared to the CB fish.
Thanks again and let me know when you are ready for more. 
Good luck with the breeding project.
John


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

looks go0d br0


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

it looks thick as hell.

nice fish


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Thanks for the comments!

This specimen was flawless. *No sign of fin damage*/ regrowth due to nipping. Another good sign was that it did not have a chimple. The red on the breast is coloring up nicely. I am very happy with this purchase.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

wow wonderful head and jaw structure on that red. truly a unique specimine.


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

Never seen a red with such big jaws. Are all wild caught specimens of that size like that? Nice pickup.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

beautiful coloration. Very nice specimen


----------



## PenicillinPETE (Mar 11, 2006)

Nice Photos, Great looking Reds


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

theres a supplier over here with large wild caught reds and the first thing you notice is the bigger jaw to the cbs, so nattereri and ternetzi really are one and the same fish, nice fish!


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice pickup, love the huge jaw on that beast.
E


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

That P blows mine out of the water! Great looking P!


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

WOW that fish is beautiful!
I have never seen a red like that before.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

probably the nicest single pic of a red i have ever seen- looks better everytime i look- his face reminds me of a rhom


----------



## mum74985 (Apr 29, 2007)

Amazing color. Nice pick up!


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

cool


----------

